# Meet the new guy!



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha saying hello  what's his name?!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

That is one handsome young man Jodie. Tell us about him.

Joe


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

OH yeah, very Purdy.. How tall is that chocolate pup?


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

If I didn't know any better....

This boy looks like he's off Riddick x Rousey????


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

His name is Nitro, and unfortunately I have bad news..
first,
Yes he is off Riddick x Rousey

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [423337] :: RIDDICK X ROUSEY

Hes 9 months old and a very well behaved boy, EXCEPT, he does not get along with my beloved Red, I love Nitro also, but I cant keep a dog aggressive dog(he likes my mothers female Chihuahua). I am on the gulf coast of central Florida if someone is interested. I will not let him go to any random person. He does have an under bite.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Why would you get a bull breed (same-sex at that) if you weren't willing to deal with DA? He's a great looking dog, BTW.


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

I was unable to delete this thread before, thats the only reason I decided to post on it again. I am not going to respond to any "you should have known" type things


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I knew that had the real deal blood in him. They have come along way since I first talked to them....good for them. However, I do agree with Beret......on both accounts.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Fine looking dog! It is a shame you can't keep him. I wish I could take him, you aren't that far away, but one dog in my life is enough right now.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Good looking pooch. 

Can't you do a crate and rotate schedule? Just asking, not trying to cause a fight.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Have to agree with Beret. He sure is handsome, it's a shame you can't keep him.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Why not crate and rotate?


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I would normally say crate and rotate also, but if I remember correctly I don't think Jodie's living arrangement will allow that at the moment. I could be wrong though, I apologize if I am.
EDIT: I am now noticing that the back ground does look like they are in a house now, maybe I'm thinking of the wrong person?


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

Not the wrong person TeamCourter, I moved back to florida to take care of my terminally ill mother, Nitro has settled in, he isn't going anywhere, They are both getting neutered soon. Nitro is an amazing animal, more willing to please than anything I have seen before, and very protective of me, and my mother.


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

New pics of nitro, he's doing great and is a wonderful dog


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

He is looking good! I'm happy everything is working out with him. Oh and I am so sorry to hear about your Mom not being well.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Jodie, Nitro is filling out nicely. Love to see some face shots. Glad you are able to be there for your mom. Best of luck with that. Some tough times.

Joe


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

Pics of his face, mine and his brothers lol


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Glad to hear things are working out with him Jodie! As sad as it is, it is a wonderful thing you are doing for your mom!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Handsome boys!! Looking good!


----------

